

jQuery face detection - DanielRibeiro
http://www.codediesel.com/demos/face-detect/index.html

======
dazzawazza
Is there a good reason as to why I get two false positives in the brick wall,
top left?

~~~
ZeroMinx
I don't get false positives, but the top right man isn't identified. Running
Chrome 7.0.517.44 on Linux

~~~
dazzawazza
I'm running Safari Version 5.0.2 (6533.18.5) on Mac OS X10.6.5.

